# Nụ cười hở lợi khắc phục thế nào nhanh chóng và thẩm mỹ nhất?



## csevenan (7/10/19)

Cười hở lợi khiến khuôn mặt kém duyên, kém thẩm mỹ, khiến người bệnh tự ti với bản thân và không dám cười thoải mái khi đối diện với người khác. Hiểu được nỗi lòng của người cười hở lợi, hiện nay các chuyên gia, bác sỹ sẽ giúp bạn khắc phục để có được nụ cười xinh, tươi tắn nhờ các phương pháp chuyên khoa.




Điều trị cười hở lợi hay còn được gọi theo cách khác là cười lộ xỉ. Đây là tình trạng nướu bị lộ ra bên ngoài khi cười, có thể hở một phần nhỏ hoặc nhiều trường hợp làn môi vén cao khi cảm xúc mạnh khiến cả một vùng lợi bị lộ ra ngoài.
Có nhiều nguyên nhân dẫn tới tình trạng phẫu thuật cười hở lợi như do răng quá ngắn, không thương xứng với lợi; do xương hàm phát triển quá mức, hô ra phía trước khiến lợi bị hở ra khi cười; do nướu phát triển phì đại hoặc do trường lực cơ vành môi kéo lên quá mạnh cũng khiến nụ cười hở lợi.
Tùy vào từng nguyên nhân và tình trạng răng miệng từng người, mức độ hở lợi nặng nhẹ cũng sẽ khác nhau. Có thể phân thành 4 nụ cười hở lợi với 4 mức độ sau đây:
– Cười hở lợi nhẹ: Khoảng cách nướu bị lộ ra nhiều hơn 3mm và nhỏ hơn 25% chiều dài thân răng cửa giữa.
– Cười hở lợi trung bình: Nướu lộ hơn 25% và nhỏ hơn 50% chiều dài thân răng.
– Cười hở lợi nặng: Nướu bị lộ hơn 50% và ít hơn 100% chiều dài thân răng.
– Cười hở lợi rất nặng: Nướu lộ quá nhiều, vượt hơn 100% chiều dài thân răng.


----------

